# The little envelopes



## thardey (Apr 10, 2007)

What's the difference between the red and blue envelopes on the left side of the screen?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 10, 2007)

If you mean the ones right above your picture, they simply denote read (blue) and unread (red) posts.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 10, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> If you mean the ones right above your picture, they simply denote read (blue) and unread (red) posts.



Not quite.

Red = a "hot" thread. (has at least 150 views, 15 posts)

blue = a thread you've marked as read.  Even if you haven't read it

yellow = a none hot thread.

A arrow through it = You have a post in it

A lock = Thread is locked, no more posting to it is allowed.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 10, 2007)

oh...in thread view.  I thought he meant in the threads proper.

my bad


----------



## thardey (Apr 10, 2007)

sorry, should have clarified that . . . I didn't know to call it "thread view"

Thanks, that's been driving me nuts.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 10, 2007)

no problem


----------

